
Project Amiga Juggler - Luc
http://meatfighter.com/juggler/
======
CytokineStorm
Really great explanation of the code... almost made me get out my linear
algebra textbook.

But seriously, anyone who actually juggles could tell you that the person you
rendered isn't doing it right. The balls should cross in an X pattern, not go
around in a circle.

~~~
Luc
> The balls should cross in an X pattern, not go around in a circle.

I can only juggle 3 balls, but I use pretty much the same technique as the
animation. Throw balls from left to right in a small arch, and balls from
right to left above that in a larger arch.

Though I learned how to juggle from a hippy leaflet I got from the Loompanics
catalog, so perhaps I'm not doing it right.

